# More Oberhasli



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, a few of you had asked for me to share some pics of my new oberhasli/alpine cross. This is Nora Rose, her dame is a registered oberhasli, and her sire is a registered alpine. I can't wait to see the kind of doe she grows into. She is a sweetie. She is just a little over two months old.  Hubby got her for me last week. Last pic is of Evie, she is a little bit of a camera hog LOL.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Gorgeous girl! She is so pretty, and very feminine, has to be my favorite cross ever!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

agreed. very feminine looking and beautiful. i have always had a soft spot for oberhaslis, but i am still sticking to nigerian dwarves.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww! Looks like a baby deer!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful, feminine doe! Congrats


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces ADG, thank you. I really do love this cross. HalfAChance farm. thanks. I have never owned a Nigerian, but I know I would love them if I did.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with everyone, she is gorgeous!!!!! A very nice cross.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe....... What a cutie, very pretty girl


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Awww! That must be the most adorable goat I have ever seen! And I thought my Alpine resembled a deer.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She is such a beauty!


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Awww! Looks like a baby deer!


Agree 100%! she is very pretty, especially in the last pic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------

